# whats happening with kick gaming ?



## emmanu888 (Sep 3, 2011)

as the title says all the flashcart section disappeared like that whats happening ?


----------



## Nimbus (Sep 3, 2011)

emmanu888 said:
			
		

> as the title says all the flashcart section disappeared like that whats happening ?



Oh wow, you're right







It seems like whats been happening to all the others out there. Fear of legal action I suspect.

Course, I cant really confirm any of that for sure. Only the owners can. 

I'm just a random temper making his own speculations based on observations that he observed, observingly.


----------



## emmanu888 (Sep 3, 2011)

and the problem with that is that just bought the supercard dstwo from threre and i fear that i will not recieve it


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Sep 3, 2011)

My guess is that anything already purchased will be shipped. If it's a legal threat, they can't sell anymore, but I don't believe it'll stop them from shipping pre-purchased goods.


----------



## Costello (Sep 3, 2011)

they have also cancelled their subscription to ShopTemp.net
somethings probably going on over there...


----------



## Nimbus (Sep 3, 2011)

Costello said:
			
		

> they have also cancelled their subscription to ShopTemp.net
> somethings probably going on over there...



Unrelated, although I agree.

Have I ever told you how badass that avatar makes you look Costello!


----------



## emmanu888 (Sep 3, 2011)

did kickgaming just reappeared on shoptemp like that ?


----------



## zhuzhuchina (Sep 3, 2011)

probably paypal?


----------



## Another World (Sep 4, 2011)

paypal seems to be best and most trusted method for sales but they tend to block resellers who sell pirate devices. high volume sites who have been around a long time can tell you the story of paypal.

i hope this isn't the case because if it is they would have had their account frozen. i hope they didn't leave a bunch of money in their paypal account waiting to be transferred out. =/

when sites stop selling flash kits it makes me wish that wintermute would finish his "homebrew only" project. i would love a kit that could only play homebrew.

if anyone gets in contact with kick gaming be sure to post back and let us know what is going on.

-another world


----------



## emmanu888 (Sep 8, 2011)

i don't recommned ordering from there at all i recieved my order that i can't pay since i just bought a prepaid credit card to order my supercard from gamespree. they didn't send me a email at all saying that the order was shipped ! for me its zero for everything from there no email at all thats stupid


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Sep 12, 2011)

Something is definitely going on over there. I ordered a Supercard DSTWO and a Kingston 16 GB Micro SD card and the Micro SD card has still not arrived yet. It has been over a month since I ordered it. Moreover, They sent me the wrong card in the mail today. I got a Sandisk 16 GB Micro SD card Class 2 instead. They better get their shit together. I cannot even log into the the damn site because they say I need cookies enabled for security reasons when Firefox enables them by default. 

I apologize for the rant. I am so tired of this bullshit. >


----------



## emmanu888 (Sep 12, 2011)

okay really whats going on the flashcart section just reappeared like that on the site


----------

